# Yanmar F18



## padyt562

I'm looking at buying a F18 2WD. After trying to research on the net and phone I'm even more comfused. One says don't by rebuit, refurbished, reman. Others say buy. Some other forums have dealers who seem to me are worse than car salesmen. Don't get me wrong I understand they are trying to make a living also. I would like to know is this a good tractor? Not many dealers in central TX and I don't want to drive 4 hrs to pick up or pay $2 a mile for delivery. If possible have any of you had experience with the F18. Thanx PC


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum padyt562! You came to the right place to get accurate information about Yanmar tractors. The short answer is yes they are good tractors depending upon how they have been refurbished. I personally don't have much experinece with these tractor so I will defer to one of our members (Mark777) who continues to provide a wealth of information and advice in this area. I am sure Mark777 will see your inquiry and post his thoughts from his experience.


----------



## mark777

Welcome padyt562,

Here are some of the basic specifications for the tractor you're thinking about buying:

F18 - 21 HP - 2WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 2180 (lbs/weight) manufactured from - ‘84-? - engine number - 3TNB80-U. 

It is, for sure, a very nice tractor with exceptional power to weight ratio. The F and FX series are newer than their YM series Yanmars...and therefore a little harder to acquire 'hard parts', but maintenance items are easily found from dealers.

I’ll do my best to briefly explain this whole ‘Remanufactured’ mystery. Yanmar does not, nor do any other gray market manufacturer’s in Japan, offer, or license anyone to reconditioned, rebuild or remanufacture their tractors. 

These tractors are rejected from American dealers as the most unsupported (orphan) models, tractors with blown transmissions, engines and other mechanical and costly failures including extensive fire damage. The Japanese wholesale yards isolate the tractors in an area that is designated ‘parts only’, but the dealers that do business there purchase every single unit, containerize and ship them to Vietnam. Where they are stripped, reassembled from any parts necessary to make them run…then repainted, zero or low hour meters substituted for the originals, then reloaded and shipped here as “Remanufactured”.

Some people that have bought these tractors are happy and others have experienced catastrophic failures within the first few months, fought with the dealers for repair (under warranty) or parts replacement AND lost. At best many of these dealers will ship a used part to replace a part failed on their tractors - but almost always they will NEVER give you your money back.

There are good used Yanmar tractors offered for sale with no surprises, untouched hour meters, not repainted and with a legitimate warranty. The dealers of these tractors are well established and honest…and often cheaper than the shinny “Remanufactured” tractors. I can only urge you to consider a good used tractor and dealer vs. the one(s) you’re currently looking at.

Mark


----------



## padyt562

The one I'm looking at has no warranty. I've talked to some of their satisfied customers all say great no problems. the others I've looked at that had warranty's are approximately $2500.00 more. There are very few dealers in the Waco area unless any of you have some suggestions. I thank all of you for your input. I do have a 600 Ford that has not given me any problems, I just want to get a smaller tractor with FEL that the wife can use also.


----------



## mark777

I'm afraid all my contacts are off the beaten path from your location.

What ever you decide good luck...and maybe keep us updated of your buying and operating experience.

Mark


----------



## StupidDog

*I bought an F18D*

I bought one of those Quote "Remanufactured Yanmars" unQuote. F18d With only 85 hours on it supposedly. I am finding out that this tractor has tons of hours more than what it reads on the meter. I've been having problems left and right and now it sounds like a rod is knocking. I will not buy another gray tractor.
I am now the owner of a 6500 dollar piece of junk.

I to found it hard to find a reasonably price tractor in central texas. I bought this in Canton. And had it delivered. It was a mistake.

Live and Learn:


----------



## FL_Jerry

I don't see why a 25 year old Yanmar with around 800 hours needs refurbed or remanufactured. These things if treated halfway right should go a lot longer than that. Beware anyone trying to tell you that they are factory refurbs.

If someone is trying to misrepresent their product, you shouldn't even bother checking them out in my opinion. 

These tractors are 25+ yrs old and new paint doesn't make them new or like new. Most of them, I've been told are the tractors nobody else wanted as the reputable dealers take the good ones.

Ask for refrences and see if they have a warranty. I bought mine from and individual so I didn't have either, but I got it for 2500.00.

I think most reputable dealers change the fluids and check them for leaks etc, not repaint them and try to say they replaced bearings and did an engine overhaul.


----------

